# Fitzurse Room (the wife is admitted - barely)



## fitzurse (Nov 19, 2016)

My system is relatively modest but I think I've squeezed every drop of soundstage, imaging and resolution from these Motion 12s. I'd never heard the Motions when I read the $1,000 shootout, which got me interested (excited?) so I drove over to Alabama and bought a new pair for $400. I've never regretted that decision. After slowly cheating them out into the room over three days they are where they should be and they sound terrific. 

There are three theater seats and I, of course, occupy the center one. The wife can sit to my left or right - but never in the center! The room is roughly 20'X16' and the system is on the long wall. Viewing distance to the Visio is around 10' and the seating is out nearly 5' from the back wall.

Music is always 2.1 stereo and movies are almost always in 5 or 7 channel sound.

Vizio 70" E701i-A3
Denon AVR3313ci AVR
Martin-Logan Motion 12 Main Speakers
Martin-Logan Center Speaker
Polk Side and Rear Speakers 
Epik Vanquish 12" Sealed Subwoofer
Directv HR24-100
Roku 3
Plex Home Server:
Music (Classical & Jazz) in flac format
Movies and Videos in MP4 format

Rarely used (Everything is on Plex server in far right corner) 
Oppo DV-983H
Sony BDP-S5100 
Toshiba A30 HDDVD Player










Incidentally; I'm a 79 year old coot so this will be my last system. Honestly, I can't see myself looking for anything more so I'm happy with that. lddude:lddude:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice set up ..from a 75 year old coot!.:Tlddude:


----------

